# Best way to Transport?



## OhioAngler614 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey all, I was just wondering how everyone transports their kayaks. I have a smaller car and a Cuda 12 and was kind of opting towards getting a hitch on my car rather than a mount on top. Looking to get some input from those that have had kayaks for longer. Thanks


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

I have seen several homemade trailers. Here are some ideas:

http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=121567


----------



## dhf125 (May 5, 2014)

OhioAngler614 said:


> Hey all, I was just wondering how everyone transports their kayaks. I have a smaller car and a Cuda 12 and was kind of opting towards getting a hitch on my car rather than a mount on top. Looking to get some input from those that have had kayaks for longer. Thanks


----------



## dhf125 (May 5, 2014)

I have a Honda accord, and a Yakama roof rack I use to haul my kayak around. My kayak is a wilderness tsunami 125. I have gone all over Ohio and went down to southern Kentucky this summer. I have had no problems hauling my yak this way. Just make sure you strap it down good and always use a bow and stern tie down, especially if you plan on getting on the interstate. Enjoy your kayak!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd look on Craigslist for a used Jetski trailer and modify it as needed.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a great little trailer for sale on here for 250.00 that would be ideal for a 14' yak. it has new rollers and new tires and wheels and a new spare tire and wheel and it has bearing buddies.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Couple of key considerations. The trailer is going to come with a recurring cost on the plates. Also, you now will have to consider where to park the trailer at the put in/take out spot and at home. 

I've seen plenty of 12ft kayaks travel atop cars without an issue. I did that for years but now have a truck. What kind of car and rack system do you have now?


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

I used a Yakima car top for my jackson big rig. Lifting it over my head was a pain but that's the price for having a big kayak. No issues what so ever. I did find instead of using the bracket or mounts to just flip it upside down and throw straps across the kayak and under the roof bars was the best config. I have since switched to a truck and ill never go back.


----------



## dhf125 (May 5, 2014)




----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

ML1187 said:


>


Shadmobile!


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

this seems safe.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Op: i suggest car top system from thule or yakima if in decent health: The trailer limits your parkin too much imho unless where you fish it doesnt matter.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Get a trailer. I foolishly have thrown myself a physical tasks all my life and am now paying for it. I'm on my 3rd hernia, two torn rotator cuffs and a torn distal bicep. Make things easy for yourself. Sherman, send me a PM if that trailer doesn't sell.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

chris1162 said:


> this seems safe.


This was a fun day, not sketchy at all! I remember when our stupidity was on this level, we are way better at being stupid now!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

ML1187 said:


>


This is a conception photo of the coosa HD


----------



## Paul David (Nov 11, 2015)

I roof top my Predator 13 on my Dodge Grand Caravan. I added the Yakima showboat 66 to the back of the factory rack. Its a larg roller to start the boat up on to the car, and the Mako saddles are what the boat actually sits on. The 4 saddles mount to the roof rack and are flexible so they cradle the bottom of the boat well. It was pricey, but I have no issues getting the 85lb boat up and down by myself.

One of the biggest advantages of having a kayak is your ability to put in and fish almost anywhere. I think that adding a trailer takes away from that in a lot of ways.


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

I use a jet ski trailer,when done fishing I just push it the garage ready to go for next time.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't know, everyone talks about the ease of a kayak is getting to the hard places and such but these kayaks are now heavy as can be. I sure as hell wouldn't want to be dragging my yak through the woods fully loaded. Its a lot of work and find myself launching at ramps more often than anything now. It makes life so much easier.

A trailer would limit those secluded places but ask yourself where do you plan on fishing. I planned on all those secluded areas too until I had to drag my kayak for the first time. Carts help but it's still a pain.

I have a Cuda 12 with the Thule Hullavator. The Hullavator still requires you to lift the whole yak so it's a toss up still. You can load from the back by lifting the bow up and then pushing up or do side load lifting the whole kayak up to about waste high depending on your car.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

legendaryyaj said:


> I don't know, everyone talks about the ease of a kayak is getting to the hard places and such but these kayaks are now heavy as can be. I sure as hell wouldn't want to be dragging my yak through the woods fully loaded. Its a lot of work and find myself launching at ramps more often than anything now. It makes life so much easier.
> 
> A trailer would limit those secluded places but ask yourself where do you plan on fishing. I planned on all those secluded areas too until I had to drag my kayak for the first time. Carts help but it's still a pain.
> 
> I have a Cuda 12 with the Thule Hullavator. The Hullavator still requires you to lift the whole yak so it's a toss up still. You can load from the back by lifting the bow up and then pushing up or do side load lifting the whole kayak up to about waste high depending on your car.


Get a used truck, or borrow your neighbor's. Ha Ha. Seriously, it doesn't get any easier than sliding it in the bed with the tail gate down. I used to have a CRV and a yak carrier on top and I found I didn't care for loading/unloading 4 times each trip. Plus, racks are not cheap.


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

legendaryyaj said:


> I don't know, everyone talks about the ease of a kayak is getting to the hard places and such but these kayaks are now heavy as can be. I sure as hell wouldn't want to be dragging my yak through the woods fully loaded. Its a lot of work and find myself launching at ramps more often than anything now. It makes life so much easier.
> 
> A trailer would limit those secluded places but ask yourself where do you plan on fishing. I planned on all those secluded areas too until I had to drag my kayak for the first time. Carts help but it's still a pain.
> 
> I have a Cuda 12 with the Thule Hullavator. The Hullavator still requires you to lift the whole yak so it's a toss up still. You can load from the back by lifting the bow up and then pushing up or do side load lifting the whole kayak up to about waste high depending on your car.


This is why I loved my guide 119. It was legitimately perfect for getting to those places and slid perfectly into my truck


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm in the same predicament as I'm readying to buy a kayak myself. I have a Dodge Charger and Ford Explorer. Charger has an antenna placed rear middle so cannot put on car. Explorer has to do it as I don't want to trailer and limit my access. I found a video (can't remember link right now from YouTube) of a guy loading his yak on his car with an assistive device. He took 2 suction cup type dent pullers, some PVC and tennis balls. Attached to rear windshield. This created a device that kayak could slide up from rear windshield and self load onto roof. The PVC was basically able to cradle the yak as he pushed from behind. Looked as if it worked great. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

That's the link


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

That's really slick Latino! Thanks for posting.


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

ML1187 said:


> That's really slick Latino! Thanks for posting.


Thanks. Looks pretty inexpensive and clever. There is also another one for unloading using a thin rope and the 2 wheel transport cart. I'll look for that and post as well. Hope it helps somebody.


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

Here it is. Definitely worth a look. But if money isn't an option for you then look at the related videos and check out the Thule Hullavator. Looks awesome with what is I'm sure a not so awesome price tag!!!


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

I have a jackson cruise 12, that is going to ride on a honda crv. I purchased a reese canoe loader #7018100 off of craigslist last summer. Never used it yet, but will have to try it out this year. Lifting a kayak after a day of paddling can be a real chore. The reese loader can be purchased for $60-80. You do need a hitch installed though.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm not really seeing how a trailer would limit you? leaving it locked on the hitch is best, but you can also hop on amazon and get a $25 dollar gps tracker and hide it on the trailer. It'll be a bad day for a thief if mine ever goes missing. Besides I just leave the kayaks loaded with pretty much all the gear in the garage, that way I just pull up and go. No more forgetting things, getting pushed by the wind, loading /unloading, and I'm in the water in 5 minutes once I get to lake.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

you shouldn't be limited except for a larger parking space


----------



## NoCarping (Mar 25, 2015)

There is a lot of great input on here, but I haven't seen the OP come back with any response. I wonder what he end up going with?

I'll go ahead and throw out my two cents:

Trailer pros:
-Easier loading/unloading. One person can load and unload even a large 14' kayak
-ability to keep some of the rigging at all time (rod holders, etc). this should mean quicker in and out of the water.

Trailer cons:
-Takes up more space.
-May make it harder to get to places that require "offroad" driving to get to the waterfront
-In general, driving with the yaks on tap is more comfortable (for me) than pulling a trailor
-more expense in license/fees, cost of trailer.
-May need customization to make work
-May be harder to config for 2 yaks???

I use J cradles on a fairly tall suv with 14.5' kayaks. I need the J cradles to fit 2 yaks side by side, but there is no way I could load these alone without rigging up some sort of assistance as mentioned above. I've seen other ideas incorporated as well. Since you have a shorter car and shorter yak, you could probably load it without assistance depending on health. This would be especially true with something loads hull side down with a roller in the back. If you want ultimate convenience and have plenty of space, then perhaps go for the trailer.


----------

